# Using IR function in Yongnuo 622's



## jdramirez (Aug 28, 2013)

I picked up a pair of the 622's about a week ago, and when I put my 5D mkiii into full automatic, the IR function of the yongnuos starts right up and it is really easy to see on the wall. But that function quickly goes away when I shoot in either manual or aperture priority and I was messing with the settings to see if I could simply stumble about the right setting... and nope.

So does anyone have any experience with the 622's and the mkiii and know exactly which option I'm not hitting? I couldn't find anything specific on youtube or google... I'm thinking about trying webcrawler a little later.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I can't verify right now, as I don't have the camera with me. I thought this is a function in the Flash C,Fn settings from the external speedlite control on the 5D3, because the Yongnuo 622 is seen as a flash from the camera.

Francois


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm at work right now, but I'll try it when I get home.


----------



## bvukich (Aug 28, 2013)

Quick note, not sure if it applies in your case...

I assume you're talking about the focus assist beam, which turns off automatically if you're in servo AF. Like I said... not sure if it applies in your case, just thought I'd throw that out there since many people don't know that.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 28, 2013)

On the third (AF3) screen on the 5D3 there is a setting under IR AF beam-assist. Set it to enable or IR AF assist-beam only and you should be good to go provided you are not is Ai Servo mode which has been previously pointed out.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 28, 2013)

bvukich said:


> Quick note, not sure if it applies in your case...
> 
> I assume you're talking about the focus assist beam, which turns off automatically if you're in servo AF. Like I said... not sure if it applies in your case, just thought I'd throw that out there since many people don't know that.



I was using ai servo at the skating party... so maybe I didn't switch it off. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 29, 2013)

ok, problem solved. I had the right settings within the camera menu, but I did have a ai servo on. thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 4, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> ok, problem solved. I had the right settings within the camera menu, but I did have a ai servo on. thanks for the help y'all.



Awesome, glad you got it sorted.


----------

